# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zegers (Oudenbosch)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zegers

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Het Huisartsenteam Novicaatlaan, Oudenbosch

Adres: Noviciaatlaan 10, Oudenbosch

Website: www.hethuisartsenteam.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zegers*

----------

